# ULTIMATE Audi TT Mk1 Cluster Upgrade - ColourMFA



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Compatibility and installation guide for TT's coming soon.

Basically it's a whole refresh of the cluster - the video shows the process... and yes it is very involved!

Is it worth the trouble? HELL YES!!!

*chucks old boost gauge in the bin*

I think the video will explain for itself what this does .... enjoy


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

sort of a fancy liquid tt incorporated into the dis?
is it perma connected into obd port?


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> sort of a fancy liquid tt incorporated into the dis?
> is it perma connected into obd port?


I think it uses the k line from the cluster to get the ecu info


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

I like that, but it looks like _another_ expensive accessory


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

longodds said:


> I like that, but it looks like _another_ expensive accessory


yes another one to add onto the list but this is live diagnostics at your fingertips and right in front of your face. Very well worth it especially if you have performance mods.



Beunhaas said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> > sort of a fancy liquid tt incorporated into the dis?
> ...


It uses k-line for comms - but the wires will directly solder into the green, blue & grey plug pins on the board - watch the video again and you will see this 

anyone know how to have the video displayed in the post rather than an ugly link to click to?


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

so where's the controller , without watching all that...


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

infidel.uk said:


> so where's the controller , without watching all that...


From what I can make out on the stalk. 
I'd be very interested Twice over if anything can be done with a very basic AJQ dis from the last century


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I want one!

W


----------



## rocker tt. (Oct 12, 2015)

Information overload.....no thanks.


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

ianpgonzaga said:


> anyone know how to have the video displayed in the post rather than an ugly link to click to?







Use (no spaces) [ youtube ] then the ID for this it is ewWSk6SKaxU then [/ youtube ]


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah you guys are right in saying the control is via the wiper stalk controls. Surprisingly fast when searching through measuring blocks in that you can just hold it down and get to the triple figures pretty quickly.

Thanks for making the video display automatically!

Rocker tt - beauty of it is you can make it as complicated or as simple as you like.

Each of the information quadrants can be set to a blank but there's just sonmuch great information to be displayed I needed to make use of it. Hence me leaving the radio station information to the wayside for more engine readings.


----------



## agglos1 (Jul 27, 2014)

wow!!!i need one for sure!!!i am not sure if it fits my 2002 TT without trip computer thought... :? :? :?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Why are you missing the trip computer??


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Why are you missing the trip computer??


Unbeliveably some models were supplied without it...
For some other VAG models it is just a question of fitting a new stalk and changing the cluster coding. Or so I read.
Not tried it myself though, and did not find any posts of it being done on TTs.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I reckon it would just be as easy as changing your clocks and coding them in to immo match your car.


----------



## agglos1 (Jul 27, 2014)

ianpgonzaga said:


> I reckon it would just be as easy as changing your clocks and coding them in to immo match your car.


i dont think so...it also needs a wirng loom that Audi does not give a part number..it needs to be handmade..too much money for just a trip computer...

ps the cluster with trip has got 3 plugs,but mine has got only 2..


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh. WOw

Is that on a 99 model car??


----------



## agglos1 (Jul 27, 2014)

no its a 12/2002 production date...!!!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I love this I enquired ages ago on here if could update the red dis, hopefully I'll be buying one of these to smarten my QS


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

Any update on this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

Why put this in front of me [smiley=bigcry.gif] this would make the car look modern as hell again. Its just now starting to look dated at 18 years old. I want one so bad!


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Compatibility and installation guide for TT's coming soon.
> 
> Basically it's a whole refresh of the cluster - the video shows the process... and yes it is very involved!
> 
> ...


That is pretty awesome, Ian! 8)


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

davidalindsey said:


> Any update on this
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It is doable since most TT's would be can bus compabitle (with the three plugs in the back of cluster)
- there is a lot of modding to do on the original cluster
- as per the 8L cluster you need to remove the original LCD's housing plus all the littler LED's behind it
- then you proceed to wire it in
- major cutting of the high beam light is required due to the screen being tall



Van Well said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > Compatibility and installation guide for TT's coming soon.
> ...


it's pretty amazing! I love it every time i turn the car on


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks nice. Is anyone providing a supply and fit service for those less confident with electronics? What's the cost of it?


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Fitting it is easy, getting hold of them is the hard part, the maker does them in batchs with a 1-2month lead time


----------



## golfgtidude (Feb 12, 2016)

That's amazing!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SexyTTGrl (Jan 21, 2017)

I would love one of these. Ian, how do we go about ordering up a kit? My car will be down in August and figure when better to install then while it's already off the road.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyHamster (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Andys2k (May 24, 2017)

Does anyone know if anyone in the U.K. is offering anything like this?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

You can send the russians your cluster - however you will be at the mercy of a 2-3 month wait due to the screens only being available periodically as they make a group buy open. Then it closes while they will orders. This last one has been exceptionnaly long.

Disadvantage here is that you won't have your cluster this whole time = car not going anywhere.

Someone just has to dig in there and do it!!!


----------



## Andys2k (May 24, 2017)

could I just buy a decent 2nd hand cluster from eBay & send that?


----------



## HairyHamster (Apr 30, 2017)

Andys2k said:


> could I just buy a decent 2nd hand cluster from eBay & send that?


If my limited knowledge is correct ( theres always a first time ) it would then need coding to your car.


----------



## Andys2k (May 24, 2017)

Ok thanks, TBH that's going to be better than not having the use of the car for about 2 months, so got to be worth some serious thought.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

HairyHamster said:


> Andys2k said:
> 
> 
> > could I just buy a decent 2nd hand cluster from eBay & send that?
> ...


this is correct - it's not that hard to code it in to your car with thecorrect hardware. otherwise there are plenty of services in your neck of the woods that can do that onto your spare cluster 

Ian


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey,

Anyone ordered this ? 

I'm hesitating... i also like old school screen!


----------



## Mikefish (Oct 12, 2020)

Does any one have prices and list of company's that can do this


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

That's 200USD and you can go here: colormfa.ru


----------



## norv675 (Sep 17, 2011)

katak said:


> That's 200USD and you can go here: colormfa.ru


Was just about to purchase one of these from Rd-Technik in the Uk (you can find him on Facebook) i have just spoken to him as he is going to get some in stock before Xmas, he informed me that it does not work on my car, [smiley=bigcry.gif] which has the APX engine with a narrow band ECU. Gutted.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

try the forum of colormfa.ru because I think it's still possible even if you don't have access to all the features... TBC !


----------



## Daviedd85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Ard Technik does them and is based in UK


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Was really tempted with this, if I hadn't bought two spare DIS screens (that I still haven't fitted) :roll: .

Its really cool and the best part is you can have a boost gauge on the DIS (with some additional work which means running a single additional wire from the ECU to the cluster).

These Russians have really thought the colormfa out..


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes boost gauge is nice, I installed it yesterday... unfortunately I'm following only UK forum and wire is going through the glove box... on RHD ! 

Froggy


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

I've a Colormfa on order with Ard Technik.

The wait is incredibly long!


----------



## NickA555 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm also considering one of these displays for my TT too. I've had a couple of emails from Ray at aRd Technik and it's £192 for the screen plus a further £218 for fitting. I'm just not sure I can justify that cost at the moment :?:


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes you can... 

Install cost is ok, it's long and accurate job.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Bearing in mind the price for a new cluster I think this is very reasonable 8)


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

ARD Technik did mine and over a year ago, still going strong


----------



## norv675 (Sep 17, 2011)

katak said:


> try the forum of colormfa.ru because I think it's still possible even if you don't have access to all the features... TBC !


Thanks, i will have a look...


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys - just popping a quick refresher video for a really nice upgrade to our beloved Mk1's.

If you've not seen it before, let me introduce you to ColourMFA. If you have seen it before here's a look at the guts of it.


----------



## dimebars (Mar 23, 2021)

What's the cost involved in one of these?

As usual, my dash is pixelated and this looks like a better solution. Obviously the dashpod needs to come out, but I assume it can be done and retain mileage etc?

I take it the colour screen replicates the existing functions of the pixelated version?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi dimebars 

Most cost effective option would be to do it DIY which requires lots of patience and soldering skills. Cost would be circa $200USD for the kit plus shipping.

As for the functions. Yes it can replicate the data that is on the original red screen... plus more. A LOT more.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i fitted one too, but sadly 90 % of the functions wont work as mine an apx, it wont even show basic warnings like washer fluid empty.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

dimebars said:


> What's the cost involved in one of these?


Approx £400 here in the UK, that includes the cost of the ColorMFA unit itself and then fitting (soldering it) into the dash.
I'm about to have mine done (in the next week or so) as have been on the waiting list since December.
I can't wait to see it in my car (it's a BAM so fully compatible); so many more functions over the ancient DIS display  .


----------



## dimebars (Mar 23, 2021)

Cheers all

So roughly double the cost of a regular cluster fix in the UK?


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Well it's less expensive if you have skills... it's the triple if you don't !


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

infidel.uk said:


> i fitted one too, but sadly 90 % of the functions wont work as mine an apx, it wont even show basic warnings like washer fluid empty.


You should still have plenty of the in menu features working - mainly diagnostics as that is through K LINE in 8N.

I have had another client who hooked into their CAN wires which they found "sitting" unused in the wiring loom. It might be in yours too just not utilised. Otherwise the only other way would be an ECU upgrade and then to wire up CAN-bus.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

katak said:


> Well it's less expensive if you have skills... it's the triple if you don't !


I love the sound you make for your other computer screen :lol:

Very nice integration in your TT! Great work on doing the installation by yourself. It scares a lot of people but with patience and detail - it's very doable.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

I loved and still love McGyver, unfortunately my hand skills are a lot worst than his... So I decided to take all the time, to prepare all the tools and be quiet whil I did this; finally it worked, it's quite long but I can tell everyone it's not so hard.

Between ColorMFA & UTCOMP, I think I got like 20 hours totally.

The only missig parameter would be the AFR one but so far this is not a race car.

Enjoy your TT time


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

You can see fuelling in measuring blocks. Displayed as lambda but it's not so hard to translate once you know the fundamentals.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> infidel.uk said:
> 
> 
> > i fitted one too, but sadly 90 % of the functions wont work as mine an apx, it wont even show basic warnings like washer fluid empty.
> ...


if you was in the uk i would gladly pay lots of cash to have to make it work

where would those wires be anyway ? happy to have a look, i managed to fit the dis in 2 hours from start to finish


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

@infidel.uk you fitted ColourMFA in two hours?!

My goodness you must have been on speed or something because even I can't fit It in that amount of time. The best I can clock on the TT clusters is easily double and a half that time. They take AGES. Are you sure all of your connections are hooked up?

I don't think so if it took two hours.

The potential CAN wires - I would be checking under the kick panels and behind the scuttle panel at the ecu plug ends for this potentially hidden and unused twisted pair. One Orange/black and one orange/brown wire is typical of CANBUS in this gen.


----------



## culver10 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi IPG3.6,

My name is Phil Kite and I'm located in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. It appears there are 2 manufactures of these displays, the one I was able to obtain was from Ed Diaz from Ukraine. https://3dcolormfd.com/Installation/Installation_en_Audi_TT_7_8_1.htm I have tried to contact Mr. Diaz over the past week and he has not got back to me, so I'm hoping that you or others on this great forum might be able to offer some assistance? I have it all wired up and the screen is working, but I have a question about the CAN bus (display), pins 13 and 14 on the PCB that are supposed to go to my grey connector pins 6 and 7. My Canadian spec 2001 225 only has wires connected at grey connector on pins 11 through 19, therefore, I cannot connect CAN (display) to grey 6/7. I do have CAN (convenience) available on green connector pins 22/23. Should I connect to these and see what happens, or will it cause a problem?

Thank you for any help!!

Phil Kite

P.S. Mine took much longer than 2 hours also!! 


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

hi Phil - thanks for getting in touch on facebook messenger. we shall continue the troubleshooting there


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> @infidel.uk you fitted ColourMFA in two hours?!
> 
> My goodness you must have been on speed or something because even I can't fit It in that amount of time. The best I can clock on the TT clusters is easily double and a half that time. They take AGES. Are you sure all of your connections are hooked up?
> 
> ...


de soldered the old screen , took cluster apart, soldered in new screen re assemble, ill have a look next time in in that area, its not a major issue currently


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

No worries - keep me updated with any findings or if you need help


----------

